# Purple heart find



## sprucegum (Oct 12, 2018)

I was browsing CL looking for odds and ends that might be cool to use in my new house and stumbled on this.
https://vermont.craigslist.org/mat/d/clear-purpleheart-lumber-5-bf/6694890343.html. I have no idea if it is a good deal or not but it seems like a reasonable price. The only time I have ever worker with it was for some call strikers.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 12, 2018)

For a whole unit you probably can get better price , dry. 15% is not dry.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 12, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> For a whole unit you probably can get better price , dry. 15% is not dry.



Probably not something that I would buy anyway , I was just curious as I have never seen it advertised in that quantity before. It is really hard to get lumber to dry below 12% in VT by air drying alone. I usually wait for winter when the air in the house is bone dry and bring it in to finish. Sometimes if I'm in a hurry or have more than my wife will allow in the house I take it to the kiln.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 12, 2018)

I have seen a pile of PH, 4/4- 8/4 and booked slabs, probaly 80K bd ft
Worked on a house that owner(he is a story in itself) decided he would order doors, floors, trim, 8"crown, cabinets himself from Brazil. He got one helluva deal. 2 yrs later in semi arid climate , you good have shoved a pencil through cracks in doors. None of it was dry when they fabricated in Brazil. Besides being absolutely horrible with all that purple, cabinets were falling apart. 
I would have to cut a board before i bought, my guess is not close to dry.


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 12, 2018)

That is right down the street from where my daughter works.


----------



## Tony (Oct 12, 2018)

I wish I could get Purpleheart for $5/bf.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 12, 2018)

Tony said:


> I wish I could get Purpleheart for $5/bf.


If you bought a skid, you could get it for close to that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 13, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> That is right down the street from where my daughter works.


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 13, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> That is right down the street from where my daughter works.



I have seen ads from the same seller for several years but this is the first time I have noticed anything but local wood that I assume they mill onsite. Williston is a 2 hour drive for me but I may have a look if i'm heading that way for something else.


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 13, 2018)

It looks like he is into buying pre-cut lumber at rock bottom wholesale and then resells @ top retail.


----------



## Rich P. (Oct 13, 2018)

It is about 2.5 hours from my house, I visited that place a few years back when I was on my to Burlington. They sell mostly decking material. They have a several different species of wood both domestic and exotic but all processed for decking. That is the cheapest price I have seen on Purpleheart. A local place near me gets $14 for 4/4.

RichP.


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 13, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> buying pre-cut lumber at rock bottom wholesale and then resells @ top retail.




Ah capitalism at work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

